# Dramatic Coloratura Soprano work in Europe?



## SeekingNirvana (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a friend who is a Dramatic Coloratura Soprano here in New Zealand and is wanting to perform in Europe but is having a hard time finding information on how to get into that performance circuit? Any ideas on how she can pursue that?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If she's trained, accomplished singer and still doesn't know how the industry works...

a) Spend couple of next years of her life attending European vocal competitions and studying here, hoping that there will be somebody to notice her and that she has anything worthwhile to be noticed about her
b) Stalk Kiri Te Kanawa to help her poor compatriot launch European career 
c) Read morning newspaper and see if there is "dramatic coloratura soprano needed for European tour" annoucement
d) Get a push-up bra, lots of self-tan and sing O Mio Babbino Caro in _<X European Country> Got Talent_!

Hope I helped.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure I can add to items b,c, and d above, but based on my close-but-second-hand observations of a the careers of a few young opera singers, I can confirm item A. It seems like you do need to spend some time in Europe to break in. Houses and agents take it for granted that you are already in residence in Europe. Some houses do have young artist/apprentice training programs which might be her best bet if she is still in the early stage of her career. In my limited observations, it seems like European houses (or at least Italian ones) are receptive to qualified networking connections. Several years ago a friend was able to spend some time with staff at a major Italian house by literally knocking on doors, and on a recent trip he was able to get a hearing with vocal coach at another major house by courteously working some LinkedIn connections.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SeekingNirvana said:


> I have a friend who is a Dramatic Coloratura Soprano here in New Zealand and is wanting to perform in Europe but is having a hard time finding information on how to get into that performance circuit? Any ideas on how she can pursue that?


Letting you doing the business is a bad way to start with.
If she doesn't know how it works she had a very bad education an music school.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Letting you doing the business is a bad way to start with.
> If she doesn't know how it works she had a very bad education an music school.


This assumes that she *had* an education in a repuatable music school .... we had a thread along similar lines some months ago from someone who claimed hisfriend was an 'opera singer' when she was clearly a weak singer of a few tunes for weddings, birthday parties and so on.
As you suggest, a genuine singer with genuine talent and genuine training would already have access to this form of career guidance


----------

